# Gas mask questions!



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been watching a playthrough of a video game called _*The Last of Us*_. (_Amazing game btw. I don't have a PS3 so I had to settle with watching other people play it._) In certain parts of the game, the main protagonist dons a gas mask, and swims with it on. It got my head churning with a buttload of questions.

Is it even possible to fully submerge in water with a gas mask on? Will water affect the filter? What gas mask do you recommend? Are there different types of filters? What type of pollutants is a gas mask effective against?

I had more questions, but they were some how deleted in the post, and I'm too tired to remember what I wrote down.  Oh well.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yer basic gas mask (military er similar) be what they call a NBC, that be it's designed fer nuclear, biological an chemical warfare. Now some a the old ones won't work on certain chemicals cause them chemicals didn't exist back then. Many use a standard NATO filter an ya can get them filters perty easy.

I got the czech masks, they do take a special filter but be perty available. I been real happy with the ones what I got. I ordered spare filters an vac sealed em in mylar ta protect em. Should be good fer most anythin what I'll get involved with. Ya wanna find out what chemicals yall gonna deal with an make sure that yer filters er rated fer that.

As fer swimmin in one, well, guess I never tried it. I wouldn't thin it would be the best idear though.

Just remember, the mask only be one part a the outfit. Ya should have the suit an hood, gloves an such ta go with it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Water will definitely ruin the charcoal component of a military style 2 component filter immediately if immersed, even if for a very short time.

The HEPA layer is a bit more robust but will also likely be ruined by immersion in a short amount of time.

Though if immersion is _very_ short, unlike the charcoal component, it is conceivable (tho not certain!) that after a careful drying it might still give HEPA filtration even if the charcoal component is ruined.

if you swim but the mask stays _above water 100% of the time _it would be ok but _only_ then.

Source: I have been a user of protective masks for over 20 years and taught a classes on filters and filtration theory to high-end CBRN response teams


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

DEpends on the mask. Might have been a Navy OBA (Oxygen Breathing Apparatus) rather than a gas mask. Looks similar, a full face mask (full lens face) with a short hose connecting to a rectangular canister about the size of a big binocular case. A chemical cartridge goes into the canister and produces oxygen by chemical reaction. Navy uses them for emergency evacuation in subs, firefighting, and toxic environments.

John

John


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

John,

good point, though I dont think an OBA is what he is referring to though since he did ask about a "filter".

And since i have not played the game I dont know what the mask looks like ( a OBA , which relies on providing breathable air and/or oxygen is filterless and contained so it's a completely different ball game, very different form the common issue filtered masks such as M40, M17, M58 etc.)


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Onebigelf said:


> DEpends on the mask. Might have been a Navy OBA (Oxygen Breathing Apparatus) rather than a gas mask. Looks similar, a full face mask (full lens face) with a short hose connecting to a rectangular canister about the size of a big binocular case. A chemical cartridge goes into the canister and produces oxygen by chemical reaction. Navy uses them for emergency evacuation in subs, firefighting, and toxic environments.
> 
> John
> 
> John





BlueZ said:


> John,
> 
> good point, though I dont think an OBA is what he is referring to though since he did ask about a "filter".
> 
> And since i have not played the game I dont know what the mask looks like ( a OBA , which relies on providing breathable air and/or oxygen is filterless and contained so it's a completely different ball game, very different form the common issue filtered masks such as M40, M17, M58 etc.)












This is what the mask looks like.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Also, I'd like to say a big thank you to you folks for your knowledge! Already know so much with only a few posts.  :kiss:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

As you can see I am partial to the MCU-2A masks, but have M-17A, M-40, M-50, Avon and Drager also, I guess I over compensate in these. Maybe that's why the MAG group refers to me as a "gear queer".
I can still get replacement parts and many types of filters for all of them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> I've been watching a playthrough of a video game called _*The Last of Us*_. (_Amazing game btw. I don't have a PS3 so I had to settle with watching other people play it._) In certain parts of the game, the main protagonist dons a gas mask, and swims with it on. It got my head churning with a buttload of questions.
> 
> Is it even possible to fully submerge in water with a gas mask on? Will water affect the filter? What gas mask do you recommend? Are there different types of filters? What type of pollutants is a gas mask effective against?
> 
> I had more questions, but they were some how deleted in the post, and I'm too tired to remember what I wrote down.  Oh well.


Its not a gas mask, its a re breather.it scrubs the Co2 out of your exhale and
gives you back O2. 

They're not available for us civilians and if they were would cost a small fortune. in any case, they're only good for short periods of time.


----------



## Hoghunterdiva (Jun 25, 2013)

It's funny I found this thread because I've been shopping for a few to keep on hand. But with so many varieties, Im really not sure what to get. Many state they are only good for 3 hours. Huh? Any direction for me here?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Magus said:


> Its not a gas mask, its a re breather.it scrubs the Co2 out of your exhale and
> gives you back O2.
> 
> They're not available for us civilians and if they were would cost a small fortune. in any case, they're only good for short periods of time.


He always puts it on in the game when he come in contact with mushroom spores (the cause of infection). Also, I am slightly disappointed that the game isn't THAT realistic. Lol. Oh well! And thanks for the info. <3


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> As you can see I am partial to the MCU-2A masks, but have M-17A, M-40, M-50, Avon and Drager also, I guess I over compensate in these. Maybe that's why the MAG group refers to me as a "gear queer".
> I can still get replacement parts and many types of filters for all of them.


I think I'd prefer the MCU-2A mask. Looks like I'd be able to see better in that mask. I hate having my vision "cut off".


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Hoghunterdiva said:


> It's funny I found this thread because I've been shopping for a few to keep on hand. But with so many varieties, Im really not sure what to get. Many state they are only good for 3 hours. Huh? Any direction for me here?


We have discussed that here:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/buying-gas-mask-19815/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f23/m50-fm50-gas-masks-unbelievable-quality-11687/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gas-masks-312/


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

On rebreathers:

I have used rebreathers as well in real world situations but the pic Salek just posted is that of a classic military style mask with filter and my very first post in this thread applies to that configuration. 

Many rebreathers even those not designed for it, _could_ work in water for a while (some <are> designed for it and some are not, those who are made for it, do work in water along time)

Re breathers are large, bulky and look a bit like a SCBA except that instead of a bottle you have a squarish looking pack.

They are rare and expensive and heavy and bulky , need maintenance after every use and must be replenished with chemicals after every use.

The only application for them is with very fit individuals that are engaged in a mission of importance that MUST have significantly more time on station than a supplied air bottle can furnish.

Depending on body size and activity they can supply air for up to 2.5 hrs

The air gets hotter as you breathe too, because of the chemical reaction in the pack, but I have not found that to be as much of an issue as I was originally told when I was issued that gear in years past.

But those with sensitive lungs however stay away.

Rebreathers are only for the fittest individuals who can deal with the bulk and weight ,the hot air ,have a deep pocket book and have access to regular supply for the chemicals.

For those reasons, not a good SHTF device


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The old Israeli 40MM cans were good for 6 hours I heard.
Not sure about our old masks with the internal filters.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Magus said:


> The old Israeli 40MM cans were good for 6 hours I heard.
> Not sure about our old masks with the internal filters.


As for our M17 or M40 masks equipped with filters the filter elements are also good for 6 hrs (for chemicals) *but* that is usually 6 <contact> hours and *if* the agent in question is chemical (I will not go into the exceptions for now, I know there will always be a guy who says "but what about ammonia etc etc", just talking non exceptional situations here)

so if you wear it for 10 hrs and during that time you are only breathing vapors for a quarter of the time ( since no one is constantly in a cloud ) you'd sitll have 3.5 hrs of contact time left until the filters would be fully loaded.

'fully loaded means all the active sites in the charcoal filter would have a vapor molecule attached.

As for the HEPA portion which would apply if you are concered about say "mushroom spores" like in that game, HEPA filters last quite a bit longer than that and are not so easily time limited.

The filters on all moderns masks I am aware of, have both those components.


----------

